
Trump Refuses to Release Birth Certificate - snowy
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/26/donald-trump-refuses-release-birth-certificate-passport-records
======
paulhauggis
Why should he? Obama refused and he's president, so it's obviously not a
requirement for the job. It's a smart strategy: You never give up more than
you have to.

Hell, we don't even need ID to vote.

~~~
msie
If he wants any shred of credibility he should. If his supporters want any
shred of credibility they should demand it too.

~~~
cafard
What supporters does Donald Trump have? For that matter, what shred of
credibility? It would be interesting to know whether how far he is aware that
he is a sideshow act--he could be fully aware, and just regard it as
publicity.

